
Show HN: FREE No-code & intuitive bot builder for leadgen & customer resolutions - Camille_Fr
https://www.joonbot.com/
======
jack-breb
Very intuitive interface guys, you did a great job! Why it’s free?

~~~
Camille_Fr
Hey Jack, thanks! Good question. It's because we are currently building the
paid plan. As you signed up before we put the paid plan online, it means it
will still be free for you forever with the current set of features. Cool
right?

------
Camille_Fr
Hi everyone! If you have any questions! I'm here to help :)

------
Nadou2304
So cool, it's perfect tool i was looking for it

~~~
Cam_F
Glad to hear that!

------
MadameH
Very cool tool :) Everyone should try it!

~~~
Cam_F
Thank you!

